# Metformin and IBS



## veganlass (May 1, 2014)

I have recently developed all the symptoms of IBS and can only put it down to the Metformin.

Any suggestions would help?.  Metformin is controlling my BG's well.


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2014)

Metformin does have a reputation for causing gastric upset. I'm not on it so don't have any specific tips I can offer - I am sure others will be along to help - but there is a slow-release version which many people find they tolerate much better.

How long have you been on it? The symptoms often decrease after a few weeks.


----------



## veganlass (May 1, 2014)

about 2 months, now. The reason I went on one 3 times a day was due to the bloating and it had somewhat dissipated .  I also have suffered from constipation since starting treatment.  
I aim to speak to the DSN today on the phone.


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2014)

veganlass said:


> about 2 months, now. The reason I went on one 3 times a day was due to the bloating and it had somewhat dissipated .  I also have suffered from constipation since starting treatment.
> I aim to speak to the DSN today on the phone.



I hope the DSN is able to offer a solution, let us know how things go


----------



## itsallgood (May 1, 2014)

This seems to be a common thing with Metformin. I had to go on the sustained release version after a few months of upset but it soon subsided after that.

I still get upsets if I have a lot of dairy food (esp milk) or plain carbohydrates with Metformin, such as bread, pasta etc. so I always have minimal quantities and I take the tablets well before eating.


----------



## AnnW (May 1, 2014)

I am a bit similar to that, I find too much of carbs and sauces when eating out affects me rather. I haven't tried taking my metformin early , I always take while eating ... Worth a try  thanks


----------



## Mark T (May 1, 2014)

Although, normally metformin only initially causes gastric issues and then they fade after a month or so.  You wouldn't expect to be OK and then start having issues.

It still might be the metformin of course, but IBS can be triggered in a number of ways, including stress.

Going on the slow release version seems to be the usual solution.  Hopefully your DSN can switch you over.


----------



## trophywench (May 1, 2014)

It has been my understanding about Metformin for a very long time but don't ask me where I saw this, I've been reading about D for over 40 years now, and some of it sounds believable, some doesn't and this is one makes sense to me .....

Metformin cannot and does not directly affect blood glucose at all.  It affects YOUR body!  Which then affects your BG ....

Metformin was developed as a weight-loss drug.  It interferes with the body's ability to assimilate carbohydrates in the bowel.  If the person ate too much carb, it's OK because they would evacuate it (ie through the most easily available orifice at that point in the digestive system)

Lo and behold, those people on this new weight loss drug who also had diabetes, found their blood glucose was lower than it had been!  Hurrah!

Every person's tolerance for carbohydrate is different and the only way you can find that out is with your meter.

And yes, the SR is better tolerated generally if you are a person that continues to have gastric probs on the standard one, so it's always worth trying them before you go down the route for testing for IBS or anything else that affects the gut.


----------



## itsallgood (May 1, 2014)

Trophywench, I've heard and read a few different theories about how Metformin works and I tend to refer back to the Wiki page from time to time as a sort of 'refresher' ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metformin ).

It does seem to be written in such a way as to heap praise on it as being practically miraculous though, so I guess the manufacturers have had a hand in writing it.

It states that:- "Metformin decreases hyperglycemia primarily by suppressing glucose production by the liver (hepatic gluconeogenesis). The "average" person with type 2 diabetes has three times the normal rate of gluconeogenesis; metformin treatment reduces this by over one third."

However it does it, it does seem to work, though for me personally I reckon it's diet/test/adjust that is primarily responsible for controlling my BG levels.


----------



## grovesy (May 1, 2014)

I take the slow release which I tolerate better.


----------



## AlisonM (May 1, 2014)

I had a terrible time with the stuff before ReDx. The gale force winds were the least of it.  Ask your doctor for the slow release version, it might help.


----------



## Fluffy Jo (May 1, 2014)

Hi Veganlass
I cant really offer you any advice other than to say that the Slow Release Metformin have (touch wood) completely cured my IBS.Yes,some of that might be down to a changed in diet etc but I personally believe its the Metformin as ive been on loads of diets over the years and none have changed my IBS.
I was put straight on to the slow release version at diagnoses and was warned I may have an upset stomach for a few weeks and I thought oh well,nothing new there then.After about 2 weeks my IBS was getting better and about a month in I had no symptoms at all...first time in 15 years!
Its amazing to be able to go out and not worry about needing to find a toilet and popping Imodium like smarties.
I hope you get sorted soon!


----------



## veganlass (May 3, 2014)

Thanks folks.

I have been prescribed the Slow release metformin. I took one day off the metformin to see if the bloating stopped and it did. So hopefully the new lot will be better. Took  first one last night and second one this morning.

I really did feel quite ill with it and even vomited the other evening something I havent done for years.


----------



## Jimbo (May 4, 2014)

Soon after being prescribed Metformin my gastric tract went into overdrive,  the Doctor said that this was normal and would settle down. It did not, my life began to revolve around being aware of where the nearest toilet was. 
The wind I could deal with, the diahorrea became intolerable.  I tried changing my diet, when I took the tablets, everything I could think of. 
The Doctor was reluctant to put me on the slow release alternative because he said it promoted weight gain. After nearly a year of misery and me keeping my HbA1c in the high mid to high 6's I was allowed to stop taking 3 a day.
Now I take 2, one with my breakfast (7.15 a.m.) and one with my evening meal (6.15 p.m.). I still have the occasional upset but only if I overdo the carbs. While I was on three a day, I got the best result by taking one with breakfast (7.15 a.m.) one at lunch (2.30 p.m.) and one at 10.00 p.m. instead of taking them with all my meals (roughly four to five hours apart, that way lay abject misery).
I am now awaiting the results of my latest HbA1c before the doctor makes any further decision as to how I get to run my life  at least my toiletry habits are no longer causing my other half to get so wound up by my constant need to go. (I think she was embarrassed for/by me). I don't think she has any idea of how *issed off I was/am. 
I am keeping my fingers crossed that I can still maintain my control and this new comfort level.


----------



## trophywench (May 5, 2014)

Jimbo said:


> The Doctor was reluctant to put me on the slow release alternative because he said it promoted weight gain.





Eh ???   


Surely it's basically the same stuff but in a film coating  ?



Maybe I'm cynical but I do know one thing - it's a lot dearer than the ordinary which costs absolute pence.  Like 86p for 28 tabs for 500mg ordinary, cheapest SR a whole £3.

You decide .........


----------



## Fluffy Jo (May 5, 2014)

Ive lost 50lb on the SR Metformin...so I don't think it does make you gain weight


----------



## Jimbo (May 5, 2014)

trophywench said:


> Eh ???
> 
> 
> Surely it's basically the same stuff but in a film coating  ?
> ...



I think you might just have hit the nail on the head there, it's all down to costs. You'd almost think the money was coming out of his own pocket.
Still we'll see how things go and if there is not significant improvement then you can bet I will be badgering him for the SR stuff!


----------



## veganlass (May 6, 2014)

well not only has the bloating gone, but Ive lost 6 lbs in weight since starting Metformin. 

It may be enteric coated, but I was told its was slow release.  Ether way it seems to be working.


----------



## Saza83 (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi i have been on Metformin for a few months now and having an awful time with constant bloating and diahrea . It comes and goes , its really getting me down and starying to affect my work and home life . Need some help.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 8, 2018)

Saza83 said:


> Hi i have been on Metformin for a few months now and having an awful time with constant bloating and diahrea . It comes and goes , its really getting me down and starying to affect my work and home life . Need some help.


Hello @Saza83 , welcome to the forum..
I am afraid Metformin is well known for causing such stomach upsets, though it usually clears up in time,

Apologies if you already know, it’s best to take Metformin during or directly after a meal

As it is having such an awful effect on you and your life , you need to contact your diabetes nurse ASAP.
In the meantime I can only tell you what I would do if I were in your shoes and I am no medic.
I would either temporarily stop taking Metformin, it’s safe to stop it straight away !
or
Cut back to a dose that didn’t affect my tum.

I don’t know I if you have already reduced your Carbohydrate intake esp the fast acting carbs like potatoes esp mashed, rice , pasta  and bread esp white, if not it would help lower your blood glucose.

Also do you test your blood glucose (BG) ?


----------



## Drummer (Sep 9, 2018)

I was really ill both mentally and physically taking Metformin and a statin for 5 weeks. Once I recovered and realised that I never needed either in the first place it was even more upsetting.


----------



## Bahallathegreat (Sep 9, 2018)

Yeh metformin is not a good tablet to go on if already having IBS I suffer from it since I had a stomach opp but they still put me on it not good at all lol so 6 years down the line I off them and feel much better but I’d recommend them give you omeprazole it helps a bit


----------

